# Maytag Washer Spins intermittenltly.



## matrcor (Jun 28, 2008)

Our Maytag Washer Mod: LSW9700PQ0 (direct drive) everything works o.k. except many times I could hear motor turning in spin cycle but drum doesn't and if I turn the drum a little with my hand and put lid down then I can feel drum turning, I hope it is not transmission.Pl. help-thanks.:surrender:


----------



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

Hi,

Timer not causing a pause, bad tranny, loose/worn tub drive block are common trouble makers for intermittant spins.
Something that may help...
http://www.applianceaid.com/direct-nospin.html
http://www.applianceaid.com/direct.html#basic

jeff.


----------



## matrcor (Jun 28, 2008)

jeff1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Timer not causing a pause, bad tranny, loose/worn tub drive block are common trouble makers for intermittant spins.
> Something that may help...
> ...



Thanks Jeff I will explore above links.


----------



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

Your welcome 

jeff.


----------



## matrcor (Jun 28, 2008)

Jeff thanks again for your help,explored those links, found bad clutch, replaced it and works every time.:thumbup:


----------

